# AMD Sempron 2800+ Mobile - Cflags

## janeway83

Hi,

ich habe demnächst vor Gentoo auf meinem Notebook zu installieren.

Es ist ein Acer Aspire 1362 WLMi mit einem AMD Sempron Mobile 2800+.

Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, was ich in den cflags eintrage muss, ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung was da rein muß  :Embarassed: 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.

Grüße

----------

## Cirrius

Da ein Sempron sich wie ein Athlon-XP verhält, würde ich dir die Standard-Athlon-XP Flags empfehlen....

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 

```

----------

## KaterGonzo

Jo, der Sempron für Sockel A ist lediglich ein alt bekannter Athlon XP mit T-Bred-B-Kern. Ist so ne Marketinggeschichte von AMD. Also einfach so tun, als hättest Du nen Athlon XP!

----------

## b0rG

würde O3 statt O2 nehmen...

----------

## janeway83

Danke erstmal.

Ich war bisher immer der Annahme, daß der Sempron ein Nachfolger des Duron sei.

----------

## psyqil

Ist er auch!  :Very Happy: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duron

----------

## janeway83

Hi nochmal,

bin mittlerweile soweit um den Kernel zu bauen, nur verstehe ich das nicht mit dem frequency scaling. Was muss ich denn alles auswählen damit es funktioniert? Wäre nochmal für Hilfe dankbar.

Grüße

----------

## tam

 *b0rG wrote:*   

> würde O3 statt O2 nehmen...

 

Ich nicht.

----------

## KaterGonzo

Hier eine Übersicht, wie man die Flags setzen sollte:

http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/flag_gcc3.html

----------

